# my heater is acting up and so is my thermometer



## mrstreetz (Jul 31, 2007)

my fish ae in my tank and can't get a reading on my thermomete(knd you stiick on the tank) and my heater is o but I don't know what he temp of my water is everythng sclosd so I dot know what I can do and tey lok realy pale any sugestions?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

what?

what?


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

go buy a better thermometer


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

the ones you stick on your tank ime are not accurate and work like crap

go down to your lfs and get a better thermometer, i believe a member on here is selling a digital thermometer for very cheap.


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

very cheap!


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

SNAKEBITE said:


> the ones you stick on your tank ime are not accurate and work like crap
> 
> go down to your lfs and get a better thermometer, i believe a member on here is selling a digital thermometer for very cheap.


I've never had a problem with mine (12 tanks)...I use one at the top of one end and the bottom of the other on most tanks. I always verify the temp during initial setup with a digital and they have been spot on. I've had digital thermos crap out on me and alcohol thermos that were more than a degree off.

If it isn't registering, then your tank is probably too hot (most stick ons only go up to 84 or so).


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i also have 2 stick ons on my 125 (each end) and they work good.
i also have a in tank suction cup thermometer too that varifies there working acuratly

like said there temps only go up to around 84 so if they arnt working it could be past that

for situaations like this you can just stick your hand in the tank and if its slightly warm its around 80.
this isnt too acurate but good enough to see if its out of a livable range for the fish


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

BioTeAcH said:


> the ones you stick on your tank *ime* are not accurate and work like crap
> 
> go down to your lfs and get a better thermometer, i believe a member on here is selling a digital thermometer for very cheap.


I've never had a problem with mine (12 tanks)...I use one at the top of one end and the bottom of the other on most tanks. I always verify the temp during initial setup with a digital and they have been spot on. I've had digital thermos crap out on me and alcohol thermos that were more than a degree off.

If it isn't registering, then your tank is probably too hot (most stick ons only go up to 84 or so).
[/quote]


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i just invested in a digital thermometer for my tank. it kicks ass, and is really accurate (so far)


----------

